# Pro shops in fm area?



## fish2win (Mar 29, 2006)

Are there any good locally owned pro shops in the fargo/moorhead area? I've been dealing with scheels lately and am sick and tired of the long waits and having to deal with a different person every time I go in.(An hour to get a different peep installed is beyond annoying).


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

You could try your luck with the Outdoorsman. (Right north of the West Acres Mall/East of Hornbacher's in a stripmall.) They don't roll out a red carpet, but they'll get the job done for ya I'm sure.


----------



## walkswithwhispers (Sep 18, 2007)

I instantly thought of the outdoorsman. However, quality takes time. As you are not the first person to find fault with your origional archery shop, there are plenty of individuals who flock to Tom. I have been slightly critical of "big-box" shops in the past, not for their lack of trying but because the really talened pro-shop guys are spread very thin. However, at the Outdoorsman you know for sure that your bow will be handled by an experienced pro. There are some great minds at Scheels but it seems a bit hit or miss.

Next year make sure your bow is in good working order and sighted in properly before August and you shouldn't have the same time problems.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Outdoorsman does a great job!!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sportsman Whare House


----------

